# More snow for the east coast yes for years to come.



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/globa...lYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA01PVVMyNV8x

[h=1]lobal Cooling - The REAL Inconvenient Truth: Part 1[/h]                                                                               

                                                                                                            April 3, 2014 10:05 AM                                                                                                        








 







 




                                                                      Three months ago, it snowed in Cairo, Egypt for the first time in 112 years. 
 2013 was the largest one-year temperature drop ever recorded in the United States.
 The extent of the Antarctic sea ice is at record highs.
  View gallery


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2014)

Not saying anything one way or another just stating
Written by someone with a stake in fossil fuels...
Keith Schaefer - Editor/Publisher
Oil and Gas Investments Bulletin


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Not saying anything one way or another just stating
> Written by someone with a stake in fossil fuels...
> Keith Schaefer - Editor/Publisher
> Oil and Gas Investments Bulletin



We all have a stake in fossil fuels.  We would not be able to get the mountains or ride the lifts, or make our equipment!!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> We all have a stake in fossil fuels.  We would not be able to get the mountains or ride the lifts, or make our equipment!!!!



Hey some areas are wind powered now. Anyway I agree with you


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2014)

More snow and for us that is good.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 7, 2014)

Yahoo News. Nuff said. (and Finance news no less)


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 7, 2014)

The electricity is only part of it. Think no modern equipment, No Plastics with no fossil fuels. Our boots and boards and skis would be a much different ride.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 7, 2014)

Lets put this all to rest right now!

http://www.theonion.com/topics/global-warming/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> *Hey some areas are wind powered now*. Anyway I agree with you



And all it cost was a bundle of taxpayer money going down the drain given how expensive wind technology is versus cost analysis.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> More snow and for us that is good.



Bernard Shaw, 
*“There are two tragedies in life. One is to lose your heart's desire. The other is to gain it.”*


Not sure whether I want longer winters....nor am I sure I want shorter winters. But the geological evidence supports that earth we will go into an ice age, the question is when.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 7, 2014)

Scotty goes on Yahoo Finance? What a revelation.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 7, 2014)

Yahoo finance isn't terrible, outside of those bullshit Motley Fool hotlinks that tell you the world is round.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Scotty goes on Yahoo Finance? What a revelation.


 Lol actually my dad loves the Stock Market. This weather forecast came up on my facebook page last week.Mar


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 7, 2014)

Melting of the arctic unleashes the polar vortex.  Polar vortex coming to a neighborhood near you.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 7, 2014)

Let's go El Nino!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Melting of the arctic unleashes the polar vortex.  Polar vortex coming to a neighborhood near you.





Whenever and wherever there's record-breaking cold, even in winter, that's also because of man-made Global Warming.

I wish I could walk into a casino and play a game in which there's never a potential scenario under which I could lose!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2014)

polar vertoex ts. Scotty smart enough means jet stream is going outh for a whole.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Whenever and wherever there's record-breaking cold, even in winter, that's also because of man-made Global Warming.
> 
> I wish I could walk into a casino and play a game in which there's never a potential scenario under which I could lose!



yep! When we get record cold in the winter or record heat in the summer it's due to man made global warming. 

If the results of my work gave me a 50% percent chance of being right, I would be out of a job.


----------



## fahz (Apr 7, 2014)

Oil and Gas Investments Bulletin 
I bet that they say fracking is safe too!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

fahz said:


> *Oil and Gas Investments Bulletin
> *
> *I bet that they say fracking is safe too!*




Most likely, given all the available scientific research thus far has shown it to me no worse than other common natural resource extraction practices.  

 At the very least, if you're "against" fracking and you truly want to be consistent, you pretty much have to be against everything else as well.


----------



## fahz (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes I believe increased earthquakes cause more snow!
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...th-and-environmental-impacts?detail=facebook#


----------



## jack97 (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe gmo foods causes more snow in the winter and more heat waves in the summer.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Most likely, given all the available scientific research thus far has shown it to me no worse than other common natural resource extraction practices.
> 
> At the very least, if you're "against" fracking and you truly want to be consistent, you pretty much have to be against everything else as well.



This is such BS that makes me just hold my nose. It's promulgation of conservative and industry propaganda without any examination of the statemens' veracity. All with the goal of minimizing costs of extraction by fracking, thus increasing the industry profits without making the industry accountable for true cost of extraction.

Just beacuse other "common resource extraction" practices have become somewhat accepted (mostly by use of big money in politics), it doesn't make the efforts of the fracking industry any more wholesome. 
Mountain top removal mining became "acceptable" because people who oppose it are powerless to do anything about it. 

BP fouled up the Gulf big time but with enough money they hushed the oppostion to unsafe deep water oil drilling practices and the topic is off public's consciousness.

Single hull oil tankers were also an "acceptable" method of oil transport until Exxon Valdez. 

Your post here is nothing more than one would hear on Faux News.
And oh yeah, there is no global warming. It's all liberal conspiracy...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> This is such BS that makes me just hold my nose. It's promulgation of conservative and industry propaganda without any examination of the statemens' veracity. All with the goal of minimizing costs of extraction by fracking, thus increasing the industry profits without making the industry accountable for true cost of extraction.
> 
> Just beacuse other "common resource extraction" practices have become somewhat accepted (mostly by use of big money in politics), it doesn't make the efforts of the fracking industry any more wholesome.
> Mountain top removal mining became "acceptable" because people who oppose it are powerless to do anything about it.
> ...



Wow.  And now the crazies have entered the thread.  I didn't see that one coming.  

 I also didn't realize you could power a computer and get online by rubbing sticks together in a cave.  Of course, this too burns carbon, so..........


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks a little like a damped harmonic ocsillator.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 8, 2014)

Seems a little ridiculous to look at 12,000 years of data at 1,000 year intervals but what do I know


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Seems a little ridiculous to look at 12,000 years of data at 1,000 year intervals but what do I know



Excel can only go to ~33000 rows!  I could not fit all the data in.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 8, 2014)

The only reason other fuels aren't being used isn't because of their inability to do the work, it's because of the lack of planning and funding by the Gov't along with the fossil_lobby.  Solar is just a small part of the picture.  Fossil fuel can still be in the mix but factually it just isn't needed to do as much work as is presently done.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

bigbog said:


> The only reason other fuels aren't being used isn't because of their inability to do the work, it's because of the lack of planning and funding by the Gov't along with the fossil_lobby. Solar is just a small part of the picture. Fossil fuel can still be in the mix but factually it just isn't needed to do as much work as is presently done.



Just like the fossil fuel lobby, all of the others have their own lobbyists.  Solar(19% at best efficiency) would not even be on the map if were not for government tax credits that we all pay for.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Excel can only go to ~33000 rows!  I could not fit all the data in.



Well A for effort!


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 8, 2014)

bigbog said:


> The only reason other fuels aren't being used isn't because of their inability to do the work, it's because of the lack of planning and funding by the Gov't along with the fossil_lobby. Solar is just a small part of the picture. Fossil fuel can still be in the mix but factually it just isn't needed to do as much work as is presently done.



Not sure how you can come close to believing that. If you put all renewable energy against all fossil fuels it isn't even close. We ONLY survive today because of oil and coal and gas. NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 8, 2014)

Todays energy needs dwarf the ability of renewable energy to produce. And when they are producing it it isn't relable all day, all week, all year. Like to know how many electric car people are taking trips into the mountains to play in the snow. Almost zero. batteries suck in the snow. Solar sucks in the snow and clouds. You cant power the world with wind.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> You cant power the world with wind.



DC does!!!!!!


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 8, 2014)

Lots of hot air does work well. I wonder if they have a lower electric bill then us. I know it sucks as paying 22-24cents a KW here in Long Island NY, This is the problem today with renewables.... They charge me,you,us more to build a shitty non reliable renewable power source and then keep the rates higher. SHOW me one renewable power source that is lowering rates for the general public. private home owner wind, and solar dosent count. The renewables are hanging by a thread here in the US and the Government is giving them billions. Fossil fuels can work if needed with zero govnt extras.

Maybe in the future it will work. We need batteries that can hold a charge that aren't huge to power a house. WE need to build whatever somewhere not here(employee costs to high, to many regs, to many taxes). and LOW temp super conductors would be a big help. 

on a side science note. a young man 18 or so came up with a organic semi conductor to charge batteries in seconds(30-60) instead of minutes(120 minutes).and within a few years(10) organically grown hydrocarbons(from algae) should be viable "Think unlimited gasoline for combustion engines for life"


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 8, 2014)

Coal and oil are largely being phased out in favor of natural gas in terms of electrical generation. It's cheaper, cleaner, and easier to transport. Automobiles are becoming much more fuel efficient as well. The trend is moving towards energy efficiency. We peaked our fossil fuel usage right before the recession and that has not moved back up as the economy recovered. To me that's a very good thing. Efficiency decreases our reliance on foreign sources of energy, and minimizes potential environmental impacts. Besides global warming there are other environmental problems with burning coal and oil, namely air quality, soil contamination, and water pollution. Anything that is cleaner and more efficient wins in my book, and I think renewables are a part of that. Nobody says you have to switch 100% to  renewables tomorrow, but every little bit of supplementation is a little less of a dirty fuel you have to burn elsewhere.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Seems* a little ridiculous to look at 12,000 years of data at 1,000 year intervals but what do I know*



Even more ridiculous to look at 34 years (literally) of Arctic ice data and then scream about, "RECORD LOW ICE" to drive an agenda.



bigbog said:


> The only reason other fuels aren't being used isn't because of their inability to do the work, it's because of the lack of planning and funding by the Gov't along with the fossil_lobby.  *Solar is just a small part of the picture.*  Fossil fuel can still be in the mix but factually it just isn't needed to do as much work as is presently done.



Currently, solar is only slightly less crappy than wind.  All those "solar farms" you see going up in liberal states are there not due to efficiency, but because they greased the Democrat politicians campaign coffers.  In turn, these "solar scammers" are getting sweatheart deals on land, MASSIVE tax breaks, and sometimes even grants!   All being piled directly onto the debt of a town and state near you.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2014)

Natural gas is the future of America.   It is inevitable.   That bus has left the station and there's no stopping it.

The good news is, it's still not too late to invest $$$ in those companies, because not enough people have recognized or understand the above yet.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Natural gas is the future of America. It is inevitable. That bus has left the station and there's no stopping it.
> 
> The good news is, it's still not too late to invest $$$ in those companies, because not enough people have recognized or understand the above yet.



Aboitic fuels are the key if it is proven.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Even more ridiculous to look at 34 years (literally) of Arctic ice data and then scream about, "RECORD LOW ICE" to drive an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, solar is only slightly less crappy than wind. All those "solar farms" you see going up in liberal states are there not due to efficiency, but because they greased the Democrat politicians campaign coffers. In turn, these "solar scammers" are getting sweatheart deals on land, MASSIVE tax breaks, and sometimes even grants! All being piled directly onto the debt of a town and state near you.



This post puts on display a staggering depth of your ignorance about goverment's subsidies when it comes to energy. You are clearly more interested in political posturing and bluster than facts. Kind of typical of conservative "thinking".

Even a cursory look at facts would quickly show that fossil fuels get subsidized to a much greater extent than renewables. 
And yes, government has always subsidized new forms of energy and their development, from hydro power that made the America's expansion to the west possible, through electrification of rural areas and investment in atomic power. So, it's hard to understand what it is that you're frothing about.

It would do you some good to pull you head out the right wing's pile of crap that you're in right now and cast more objective view on facts and horizonts that are a bit less myopic.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 8, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> The renewables are hanging by a thread here in the US and the Government is giving them billions. *Fossil fuels can work if needed with zero govnt extras.*



Too bad they are getting billions as well.


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Currently, solar is only slightly less crappy than wind.  All those "solar farms" you see going up in liberal states are there not due to efficiency, but because they greased the Democrat politicians campaign coffers.  In turn, these "solar scammers" are getting sweatheart deals on land, MASSIVE tax breaks, and sometimes even grants!   All being piled directly onto the debt of a town and state near you.



Lets not forget the off-setting carbon credits and the whole carbon market.  I work in the utility business and many fossil fuel based utilities help fund or trade solar and wind to get off-sets to avoid paying too many penalties.   The carbon credits are more valuable then the energy they produce!

The story of this thread will be heatedly debated for sure!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 8, 2014)

This is getting good.  I need some more popcorn.

Is a ski-off forthcoming?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Too bad they are getting billions as well.


 Those billions are in the form of incentives and tax credits just like the renewables have, so that agrument does not hold water either. The incentives are for them to explore in previous unproven areas for fuel and next technology.

Another note: When the deep water drilling was halted in the Gulf from BP spill. A lot of the platforms were moved to other locations in the world to drill. I am not sure if they have returned to the previous levels yet. Some more research needed.

To answer my own question:

*. Expect an increased Gulf rig count* Baker Hughes reports 56 Gulf rigs as of Nov. 8, up from 41 at the start of 2012. In the deepwater, watch for an increased proliferation of drillships and increased day rates for leasing them.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 8, 2014)

midnightjester said:


> you cant power the world with wind.





puck it said:


> dc does!!!!!!



ftw !


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> ftw !



That would be Ottawa for you!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> This post puts on display a staggering depth of your ignorance about goverment's subsidies when it comes to energy. You are clearly more interested in political posturing and bluster than facts. Kind of typical of conservative "thinking".
> 
> Even a cursory look at facts would quickly show that fossil fuels get subsidized to a much greater extent than renewables.
> And yes, government has always subsidized new forms of energy and their development, from hydro power that made the America's expansion to the west possible, through electrification of rural areas and investment in atomic power. So, it's hard to understand what it is that you're frothing about.
> ...



Quite the opposite in Australia where it's the liberal party fighting against the use of renewable energy


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 8, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Melting of the arctic unleashes the polar vortex.  Polar vortex coming to a neighborhood near you.






BenedictGomez said:


> Whenever and wherever there's record-breaking cold, even in winter, that's also because of man-made Global Warming.
> 
> I wish I could walk into a casino and play a game in which there's never a potential scenario under which I could lose!



Aww Bene, I know all this AGW stuff is your boogie man and all, but just where did I say the Arctic ice melt was caused by AGW? This years polar vortex movement and the link to recent ice melt in the arctic are being studied by scientists as cause and effect. Any conclusions that AGW is to blame is premature at this juncture.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Aww Bene, I know all this AGW stuff is your boogie man and all, but just where did I say the Arctic ice melt was caused by AGW? This years polar vortex movement and the link to recent ice melt in the arctic are being studied by scientists as cause and effect. Any conclusions that AGW is to blame is premature at this juncture.



This is another sensationalized thing. Polar Vortex. WTF. This is not the first time that this happened. Just another buzz word to throw out and get people in a hyped state.

Hell, I am going to make a new. 

Gelid Tourbillion


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> This is another sensationalized thing. Polar Vortex. WTF. This is not the first time that this happened. Just another buzz word to throw out and get people in a hyped state.
> 
> Hell, I am going to make a new.
> 
> Gelid Tourbillion



Nope, not new. Just new to the masses; it's a meteorological term used to describe the large cold air mass circling the poles and usually kept in place by the ice at the poles.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> This post puts on display a staggering depth of your ignorance about goverment's subsidies when it comes to energy. You are clearly more interested in political posturing and bluster than facts. Kind of typical of conservative "thinking".
> 
> Even a cursory look at facts would quickly show that fossil fuels get subsidized to a much greater extent than renewables.
> And yes, government has always subsidized new forms of energy and their development, from hydro power that made the America's expansion to the west possible, through electrification of rural areas and investment in atomic power. So, it's hard to understand what it is that you're frothing about.
> ...



While I'm not going to address your generalized poo-flinging, I will point out that you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about in relation to who gets the most "subsidies" in the budget.

The fossil fuel companies only get literally a few billion (which they dont need frankly), whereas the inefficient and unsuccessful renewables complex gets MANY TIMES that sum...... about TWENTY BILLION dollars, without which, it couldnt survive.



dlague said:


> Lets not forget the off-setting carbon credits and the whole carbon market.  I work in the utility business and many fossil fuel based utilities help fund or trade solar and wind to get off-sets to avoid paying too many penalties.   *The carbon credits are more valuable then the energy they produce!*



It's beyond frustrating.   

All the while the politicians and their cronies + distant families are getting rich and their campaign coffers chock-full of political payoffs.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Nope, not new. Just new to the masses; it's a meteorological term used to describe the large cold air mass circling the poles and usually kept in place by the ice at the poles.




I know now that was my point.  Duh.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 8, 2014)

Can we just get on with the YouTube "data" so we don't have to wait 10 more pages for it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2014)

So can we nit get this thread locked please. This is about more snow. Maybe because of man or not. This is not a politcal fourm well expext for the legalize it thread that is lol. Sniw fall more should make A zoners happy that is why i started the thred.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> So can we nit get this thread locked please.* This is about more snow. Maybe because of man or not. *This is not a politcal fourm well expext for the legalize it thread that is lol. Sniw fall more should make A zoners happy that is why i started the thred.



Are you going to tell me that you really _didnt _think that "more snow" would be perceived by the Church of Global Warming as a threatening statement?

As for "more snow", possible snowstorm next week.  Still too far out to take totally serious, but it's on both of the good models, but the margin for hit or miss, rain/sleet or snow will be RAZOR thin.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> As for "*more snow*", possible snowstorm next week.  Still too far out to take totally serious, but it's on both of the good models, but the margin for hit or miss, rain/sleet or snow will be RAZOR thin.



I agree that one year of this change in the polar vortex/jet stream is too early to tell.  I would love it if we have more seasons like the one we had, skiing would be great. The only down turn would be heating cost would last a bit longer.

And yeah getting a good laugh at the expense arrogant eco activist would offset that heating cost.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 8, 2014)

Just sick of both sides using the "facts" to prove their points. 
Do we need to find more energy sources? yes
Do they all have negatives? Yes
Is there one that solves all of our energy problems forever? No
Are we all scientist that know everything? of course we are


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Are we all scientist that know everything? of course we are




I am am one and I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 8, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Just sick of both sides using the "facts" to prove their points.
> Do we need to find more energy sources? yes
> Do they all have negatives? Yes
> Is there one that solves all of our energy problems forever? No
> Are we all scientist that know everything? of course we are



A-Fuck!ng-Men!


----------



## moresnow (Apr 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Are you going to tell me that you really _didnt _think that "more snow" would be perceived by the Church of Global Warming as a threatening statement?
> 
> As for "more snow", possible snowstorm next week.  Still too far out to take totally serious, but it's on both of the good models, but the margin for hit or miss, rain/sleet or snow will be RAZOR thin.



What did I do?


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 8, 2014)

moresnow said:


> What did I do?



ha! I lol'd


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 8, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Just sick of both sides using the "facts" to prove their points.
> Do we need to find more energy sources? yes
> Do they all have negatives? Yes
> Is there one that solves all of our energy problems forever? No
> Are we all scientist that know everything? of course we are



Amen....Common sense.....
As far as predictions go I've made some observations over the last few years .Stink bug vs lady bug hatch therory...My Bathroom is on the south side of my house and gathers a few different bugs in fall ...No Bedbugs.
Snowy winters are preceded by lots of Lady bugs....Bad years ...Stink bugs. Appropiatley named!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok, first we do this.
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...ecasts_show_it_could_grow_into_a_monster.html

Then we do this.


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the original post was in fun and was a theory that winter sports fanatics would have fun with for the fun of it!  It just got too serious and political I guess!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Ok, first we do this.
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...ecasts_show_it_could_grow_into_a_monster.html
> 
> Then we do this.



Problem with that theory is the 2nd strongest El Nino resulted in this:






So it's not clear to me that it necessarily translates to > normal eastern snowfall.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Problem with that theory is the 2nd strongest El Nino resulted in this:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not clear to me that it necessarily translates to > normal eastern snowfall.




There is no correlation between El Nino and winter precipitation in the North-East - none, zero, zilch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2014)

dlague said:


> I think the original post was in fun and was a theory that winter sports fanatics would have fun with for the fun of it!  It just got too serious and political I guess!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You get it. Tbanks. you now win Scotty translator job if you so kind to take it oay is figuring out what i write, no pament is worth that lol.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This is getting good.  I need some more popcorn.
> 
> Is a ski-off forthcoming?



Yes let's focus on the important things. I throw out a challenge of a ski off at Cannon on Sunday. I will take on anyone!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yes let's focus on the important things. I throw out a challenge of a ski off at Cannon on Sunday. I will take on anyone!




I hear you are in the back seat.  A little birdy told me.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I hear you are in the back seat.  A little birdy told me.



I say that sounds like an acceptance


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I hear you are in the back seat. A little birdy told me.



That's how I roll


----------



## Abubob (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yes let's focus on the important things. I throw out a challenge of a ski off at Cannon on Sunday. I will take on anyone!





Puck it said:


> I hear you are in the back seat.  A little birdy told me.





Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I say that sounds like an acceptance



Has ski off ever actually taken place? I'm not around this weekend so someone should get a video.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Problem with that theory is the 2nd strongest El Nino resulted in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like an epic spring!


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2014)

In my mind I imagine Scotty walking into a room, making a statement, and then leaving while everyone else explodes into violent conversation around.


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 9, 2014)

Are there lobbying interests that will give per post kickbacks to internet chat room personalities who push talking points and shout down antagonists?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> In my mind I imagine Scotty walking into a room, making a statement, and then leaving while everyone else explodes into violent conversation around.



yup thrown in some raw meat into a lion cage


----------



## moresnow (Apr 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> In my mind I imagine Scotty walking into a room, making a statement, and then leaving while everyone else explodes into violent conversation around.



More importantly, shouldn't this be in the weather forum?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

moresnow said:


> More importantly, shouldn't this be in the weather forum?




That's what you did!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Has ski off ever actually taken place? I'm not around this weekend so someone should get a video.



It is a rare event indeed that few members have ever experienced. It will be a spectacle of epic proportion and will most definitely be caught on video. Maybe even POV if we get crazy.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It is a rare event indeed that few members have ever experienced. It will be a spectacle of epic proportion and will most definitely be caught on video. Maybe even POV if we get crazy.



It will be a Pay-per View Event though.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone better show up in a racing suit.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 9, 2014)

Racing suit is boring. I'll be going to Salvation Army for my regalia.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 9, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Looks like an epic spring!



You're good at finding the silver lining.



Nick said:


> walking into a room, making a statement, and then leaving while everyone else explodes into violent conversation



That would be a great recurring SNL character.

  I'd call him, _"handgrenade in a hallway man"._


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You're good at finding the silver lining.



When you live in NJ...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> In my mind I imagine Scotty walking into a room, making a statement, and then leaving while everyone else explodes into violent conversation around.



I picture exactly the same. But in my version he doesn't leave the room,  he stands in the middle doing bong hits and smiling.


----------



## dlague (Apr 9, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> You get it. Tbanks. you now win Scotty translator job if you so kind to take it oay is figuring out what i write, no pament is worth that lol.



That is ok Scotty I am the one listening in the room while everyone was still talking apparently!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I picture exactly the same. But in my version he doesn't leave the room,  he stands in the middle doing bong hits and smiling.




I like this. Maybe vaporizer and now.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Abubob (Apr 10, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 12308



What's all this hear about violins on ski forums!?


----------

